# 5-Day Smoking Basics eCourse



## TulsaJeff (Jul 22, 2005)

I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.

This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.

would you be interested in something like that? Do you think it would be useful?

Answer yes or no here


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 23, 2005)

oh yea


----------



## kaluka-luke (Jul 23, 2005)

enjoy hearing and getting the whats new from warm country.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 23, 2005)

So far 90.5% of everyone thinks the eCourse is a great idea 8) 

This survey at http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html will end tomorrow (Sunday afternoon) so if you have not participated in the survey.. you better do it quick!


----------



## sickpuppy (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## jcharpentier (Jul 23, 2005)

most definitley!


----------



## smokin_all_night (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes


----------



## tommyspoon (Jul 25, 2005)

I would be very interested.  And if you need an editor, I can help you with that!


----------



## jimo3 (Jul 25, 2005)

I guess I was too late to make it under the wire.  I did go and click on the survey but I did it today, Monday the 25th.

  I'm a rank newbie to smoking.  I picked up an electric smoker at a garage sale.  It doesn't have instructions with it but it looks as if it's never been used.  I had been thinking of getting a Bradley or maybe one of the Bradley "smoke generators" and building my own smoke house.  <g>

  I am on the smoking list at Yahoo as well.


Glad to be here, Jim


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would be willing to participate as a mentor to newbies.

ranger72 :)


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Aug 3, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 3, 2005)

I have activated my 5-Day eCourse at www.smoking-meat.com if anyone is interested.

www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

I have had amazing response since I went live with it last night.. :)

Good lucK!


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 10, 2005)

This is a good deal, and will be helpful for our other halfs when buying meat, can print off the what to look for portion of selecting meat and make them commit it to memory.


----------



## sickpuppy (Aug 10, 2005)

Jeff,

I enjoyed the eCourse. It was very helpful and I learned somethingâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s that will be very helpful in my quest for the perfect BBQ. I have placed your eCourses  in a folder on my computer for future reference.

Between the forum and your eCourse, I can see the in-laws, out-laws, and friends, lining up to come over for smoked BBQ.

Thanks for the site and the help.

Dan â€œsickpuppyâ€


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2005)

Jeff, just went through the five day course and I learned a great deal! I love to cook and am no stranger to the barbie as well as campfire cooking and all that. Will soon do up my first smoke! Thanks and keep the fire goin' and the the spirit(s) movin'!
Monty :D


----------



## senor harv (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, If someone has seen all 5 eCourses,   why haven't I. As we read, I have 4.  What's zup?  Senor Harv


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2005)

Jeff, I just finished reading part 5.  I really enjoyed it.  Maybe I'll have to do me a Brithday brisket and a couple of fatty's this weekend!! :D


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Dutch, and many happy returns! 
Monty


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 18, 2005)

Have a great birthday Earl! Hope that brisket is delicious.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys, told the Bride what I want to do and see gives me the LOOK  :shock: and said "Don't plan on doing anything this Saturday".  To be honest now I'm almost afraid to get out of bed come Saturday morning.


----------



## monty (Aug 18, 2005)

Uh, oooooooohhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   We'll all be here for support if you need us! But please keep us informed! Happy Birthday, I think!
Monty  (But ya know, it's gotta be somethng good!)


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday Earl. 
I'm sure the wife has a great day planned and you'll enjoy that too.
The brisket will still be a present even if it isn't on (or near) your birthday.
I can smell that sweet brisket now :)
Many happy returns!

Hoosier


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 19, 2005)

Jeff the course was great, I saved it to a word document and am attaching it to this post, incase you want to place it somewhere in the forum for new member to be able to download.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 19, 2005)

That is good.. you obviously spent a little time doing that. I also have the pdf format if anyone would rather have that. My reason for not advertising this is because most people, whether they realize it or not, handle things better in bite-sized pieces.

The eCourse breaks things up into pieces.. giving you a piece each day to read, think about, mull over, and soak into your memory which I believe is a better process.

Anyway.. thanks for your effort in doing that and if anyone needs the ecourse in a .doc format well there you have it.

Might be something nice to save to you desktop for easy reference and like I said if anyone needs .pdf format then I have that available as well.


----------



## senor harv (Aug 19, 2005)

Bigdaddy, thanks for putting it in Word.  I put my just on my desktop and later they wouldn't open. I'm still learning this comp' thing, Senor Harv


----------



## bigdaddyviking67 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a pretty cush job for the time being, at least until I retire from the Army next summer, then it's time to start my second career, so for the time being, I sit at work and surf the forum and web all day...I put the course in the word format so I could share it with some friends and hopefully get some new members to the forum.


----------



## stevewky (Aug 20, 2005)

Jeff,

 First of all, thanks for this great web site and the offer  of the newbie smoking course. I've signed up for the course, but I would like a copy of the pdf version for the  reference files I'm building - I've found pdf to be  more useful than saving yahoo emails!

 Once again, thanks to all the work you have put in to this  effort.

 -Steve


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is the pdf version for anyone who needs it:


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2005)

I copied the eCourse to Word also. Where Jeff had a link to another topic I copied the topic to where the link was and removed the link. I made for a longer document but it all tied together well. My neighbor looked the course over and he learned alot (he doesn't have a computer) so adding the additional topic links really helped him.

Thanks again for the course Jeff


----------



## countryboy1974 (Sep 15, 2005)

the e-course was great.lots of usefull info for a newbie like me .      thanks


----------



## sundaysmoker (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeff,
   Just wanted to say thank you for spending your time to put all of this together.  The forum on Yahoo was great but this is wonderfull.  The e-course was a great idea and has lots of great info in it. I have been cooking on the grill for some time but am new to smoking - maybe 6-7 smokes under my belt.  None of them have yielded bad meat - I owe that to your website and all the great info on it.  Thanks again for getting me and my family addicted to " The Thin Blue Smoke!!"  

Patrick


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 11, 2005)

this eCourse has been a huge success but I have had some problems with folks getting partial emails or missing days, etc. so I set out to find a new program to handle it..

I have finally got the eCourse set up on another server using a different program.. it is costing me more but if it works better then it is worth it to me.

If any of you had trouble with the eCourse and failed to let me know, it is working great now and so far it is like a well-oiled machine.

I am looking at putting the eCourse on CD so one could listen to it in the vehicle on the way to work or while they're sleeping(osmosis) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . I might add a few things as well. Any ideas, suggestions, etc.?


----------



## smokin_all_night (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff, from reading posts in the last year, I think a expanded section on cooking temperture might be value added.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## cheech (Dec 22, 2005)

I just added it to my Christmas list.

If Santa does not bring it to me I guess I will kick and scream until my beautiful bride gives in. :oops:


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds great to me...but being the impatient Type A person that I am, I just spent the bucks and got your PDF version.  Printing now.

Tim


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 18, 2006)

I stumbled on it one day while surfing.... signed up for it, and finally took the time to look it over.  Thanks for all the info.  I am looking forward to the new one I just saw abt smoking..... 

Bill


----------



## prestonbill (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got done with the ecourse and found it very helpful. From the buying of meat to the finished product. *Thanks for doing this*. 

Bill


----------



## smoeking-one (Apr 22, 2006)

I am a fairly new meat smoker. I use a Brinkman water smoker.How long should a8# brisket take at 220 TEMP. Mine was at a 178TEMP. in 5and one half hrs.???.Did not seem long enough.Any help!!!.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 22, 2006)

An 8 pound brisket normally requires around 12 hours or so figuring on 1.5 hours per pound which is a pretty good estimate for brisket as well as pork shoulder.

I would venture a guess that your themometer is giving you some bad readings.. if you have the warm-ideal-hot thermometers that comes standard on most of those Brinkmann water smokers then you may want to install a better thermometer and make sure it is calibrated in boiling water to read 212 degrees.

You were probably close to 275-300 for it to get done that quick.


----------



## vi_xon (Jun 23, 2006)

Just finished with day 5 of your course.  Thank you for all the great info!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 23, 2006)

Vix-did you pass the test? You did take the test didn't you?? :twisted:  There is no real test, but on your next smoke you'll be able to apply some new knowledge to what you're doing.

Enjoy!


----------



## vi_xon (Jun 23, 2006)

I agree Dutch.  I don't feel like I'm flying blind now.


----------



## riz9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Great eCourse Jeff, I've learned so much that I now relize how blind I was before.  The course definitely can get anyone out of the beginner status.


----------



## smoke on the water (Jul 18, 2006)

Great course Jeff!!! Enjoy the forum also. Looking forward to making your rub and sauce.


----------



## smokey steve (Aug 10, 2006)

Great course Jeff, even if you have a pretty good grasp on smoking and bbq you should try it out at least


----------



## smokewatcher (Aug 31, 2006)

Might learn something new or missed...good idea.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 11, 2006)

The course was great..learned things I never thought of. Everyone should take the course..even just as a refresher. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## ted (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the course! It was most helpful!!


----------



## jconstable (Dec 8, 2006)

Jeff;

Recieved your ecourse, and did learn a few things.  Have been thinking of modding my ECB and your course confirmed my ideas... as well making the perfect smoking environment.

thanks again


----------



## abraxasil (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeff -

Your course was great!  It's definately a MUST DO for the other newbies like me.  Great job!!!!


----------



## bigguy1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just finished reading thru the course and it was very informative for a newbie like me. I am going to start going thru some of the links that were also provided. 

Great job and thanks for all the hard work you put into it.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Jan 20, 2007)

wouldn't hurt, but are you charging for it?


----------



## ultramag (Jan 20, 2007)

No charge hooked, just lot's good info sent right to your email box. Sounds almost to good to be true!


----------



## jmastera (Feb 2, 2007)

I loved the ecourse.  It def. helpde with my first smoke - Picnic Pork Shoulder.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 8, 2007)

For anyone who is interested, I placed a link to the signup form for the 5 Day eCourse in the "Quick Links" dropdown menu above.

Maybe that will make it easier for everyone.. great suggestion, PigCicles!


----------



## denvran (May 1, 2007)

Jeff, thanks for posting the e-course. I resubmitted my e-mail because I've only received the first lesson on the 20th of last month. Hopefully you are still sending the course.
Dennis


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 2, 2007)

Dennis,

I have an autoresponder service that sends those out for me and they occasionally get caught in spam filters if I am not whitelisted.. just par for the course.

Be watching for an email from me.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 2, 2007)

By the way... now that it has been brought up I realize that I moved the eCourse link to the top left of the page, a more easily accessible place.

Forgot to mention that
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!!!  Sorry


----------



## denvran (May 2, 2007)

Jeff, thanks for the reply/
Dennis


----------



## blizzardsnest (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Jeff
I love this site!! I signed up for you eCourse and have not received it yet. 
I don't have a spam folder and every other item from SMF has come right through thank you for you time and hard work  on this site.


----------



## ldrus (Jul 24, 2007)

i signed up for the ecourse  a few days ago  and got the first  one "choosing meat"   but have not received any thing else?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

tulsa jeff was having comp. issues so that may be the problem.. have ya tried your spam or bulk bins ???/


----------



## gt2003 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the course is a great idea.  But,.......since i'm only an hour away from Jeff I think i'll just move in for a couple of weeks and learn 1st hand.  Thanks Jeff!


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

I to have not recieved day 3 and on. I got day 2 a week ago. If Jeff is having comp probs that would explain alot.


----------



## flattop (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Jeff, I signed up for your course but haven't gotten anything yet. Does it take awhile before getting the 1st one? Or are ya still having 'puter prob's.


----------



## links16877 (Oct 8, 2007)

i did the course it was good over all. the only down fall i saw was it was not to in depth i would like to see him go more in depth about picking the right meat and how to set up a good fire and what one should expect on there first smoke. but it was good


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Did you check out Jeff's FREE How To Smoke Meat PDF 
http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 8, 2007)

Flattop.. check your email and let me know if you do not get anything now.


----------



## flattop (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. Got it!! 

Printed it out and already read it. Great info in their. Thanks again.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 9, 2007)

Now that's service!


----------



## badss (Oct 19, 2007)

HI Jeff,
I also signed up for it and never got anything so far. Thought maybe I did something wrong. Should I just go back in a resign up?
Thanks
BADSS


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 19, 2007)

Badss.. sounds like a spam filter ate your eCourse
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Check you email and you should find an email from me.. let me know if it don't show up.


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the same thing happened to me, can you take a look please ?? Please let me know if I need to do anything. 

Thanks!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 21, 2007)

Spyderman.. er.. I mean SpyderMike72
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, check you email now.


----------



## 4-packdad (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey;
Yep, My Spam Filter DID eat my Day-4.

Thought I recovered it, but it went to e-mail laa-laa land.

How can I get another Day-4?

Thnx,
Bill


----------



## arrowmaker (Dec 11, 2007)

lkrus;67770 said:
			
		

> i signed up for the ecourse a few days ago and got the first one "choosing meat" but have not received any thing else?[/quot
> 
> 
> Me too Mick (Arrowmaker)


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 6, 2008)

I just received course #5 of the eCourse section and they are pretty helpful for beginning smokers such as myself.

If you're not getting the courses send Jeff an email. He's pretty responsive to general questions I've sent in regarding some of his articles and I'm sure he'll do his best to get those missed ones to you if you didn't receive them.

Happy Smoking!


----------



## stickan (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Jeff
I signed up for the 5 day cource but i only got #2.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  In my case i think it depends on the Swedish Telia operator. I heard on the news that there mail server broke down and a lot of mails where lost. Should be ok now.
I'll be realy glad if you would resend the missing issues
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
Have a god one
Stickan


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 20, 2008)

Stickan,

I just sent you an email


----------



## stickan (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Jeff
I got it all in my mailbox, great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Rgds
Stickan


----------



## av8tor (Feb 5, 2008)

I got day 1 but no more since.  Not in the spam folder either.


----------



## richtee (Feb 6, 2008)

Heh...was this a joke...or...perhaps ya mis-understood... or spam?


----------



## ron50 (Feb 6, 2008)

Smelled like SPAM to me.


----------



## shenk (Feb 10, 2008)

Just finished reading day one.  Pretty informative on meat selection.  Looks like a good guide for begginners to me.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 10, 2008)

Good for you!!!It is very helpful. Remember you can use as a guidline and make a few small adjustments as needed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigronhuntalot (Feb 12, 2008)

Really enjoyed reading these tips. Good info.   Hope everyone checks it out.   Thanks 

          Ron


----------



## nonsmoker (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent tips !


----------



## kickassbbq (Feb 29, 2008)

How much will you charge???
Smoke On!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 16, 2008)

For you Kickass it will be double and a 3LB bag of pig candy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










It's free......


----------



## ray in kingwood (May 16, 2008)

I'll do it!


----------



## pooldaddy9 (May 26, 2008)

Got all 5 and really enjoyed. Also, thanks for the rub and sauce recipe. I wll be trying that real soon. I make one very simular but always trying to improve.


----------



## ronp (May 27, 2008)

The next step is to sign up for the premier memership for 15 bucks to give something back. What's 15 bucks to support the site for a year? NADA!


----------



## noire (May 27, 2008)

Haven't signed up just yet, but I'm curious as to why you're doing an email delivery rather than either web pages or a stickied post in the forum.

edit: oops, found the answer further up in the thread. Bite-size chunks, got it.


----------



## t-roy (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got day 1!! Can't wait to get home and edumacate myself!


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 23, 2008)

I started it today too. Can't beat free instruction!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2008)

I never received day 4


----------



## laughingpanther (Jun 30, 2008)

How long have you been waiting for it? You should get it before long.


----------



## smaug (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot.
I'm reading now "day 1".....and the two first things I noticed are:

1)You "cut the cow" in a different way......a sooooo different way than here in Argentina.
2) I need a "food dictionaire" NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So long (and thanks for all the fish)


----------



## richtee (Jul 1, 2008)

Heh...A Douglas Adams fan as well... grin!

And like I mentioned in your Roll Call post...American BBQ is alot different!


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 6, 2008)

I just signed up. Should be getting day 1 anytime now. I hope to have some great experiences. You guys have a lot of talent i hope to tap into. Thanks


----------



## lostcause (Jul 13, 2008)

Who should I talk to if I didn't get one of the days of the e-course? I am missing day 2. I have received all of the other day. Thanks for your help, and this course is great!


----------



## haglered (Jul 25, 2008)

I just read day 2 of the 5 day smoking course and I wanted to relate a passage out of a book by Harold McGee's tome called On Food and Cooking. Jeff mentioned that some people like to use the water pan method to keep the meat jucier but he didn't see any evidence of that happening. It seems he is right.

One of the few things I remembered from reading McGee's book was on page 150 under Final juciness.

_As the meat's temperature rises to 140 F more of the proteins inside its cells coagulate and the cells become more segregated into a solid core of coagulated protein and a surrounding tube of liquid: so the meat gets progressively firmer and moister. Then between 140 and 150 F the meat suddenly releases lots of juice, shrinks noticebly, and becomes chewier. These changes are caused by the denaturing of collagen in the cell's connective tissue sheaths, which shrink and exert new pressure on the fluid filled cells inside them. The fluid flows copiously, the piece of meat loses a sixth or more of it's volume, and it's protein fibers become more densely packed and so harder to cut through. Meat served in this temperature range, the equivalent of medium-rare, is changing from juicy to dry....If the cooking continues the meat will get progressively dryer, more compact and stiff. Then around 160 F connective tissue collagen begins to dissolve into gelatin. With time the connective tissue softens to a jelly like consistency, and the muscle fibers that it held tightly together are more easily pushed apart. The fibers are still stiff and dry but they no longer form a monlithic mass, so the meat seems more tender. And the gelatin provides a succulence of it's own. This is the delightful texture of slow cooked meats, long braises and stews and barbecues._

Yeah!!!! That's what I'm talking about..... 

Of course the art of acheiving this slow cook is a fine art as I am sure all here realize. 

To add to the tenderness of the meat, the flavor of smoke added. 

Pouring or steaming the meat with water or other juices even mopping is not going to change the juciness of the meat but it may impart more flavor or moderate the cooking process. 

Thanks Jeff.....


----------



## tomurphjr (Jul 28, 2008)

I received 1,2, and 5, but not 3 and 4. Anyway I could have that sent to me, or could someone point me in the right direction to read it here on the site?


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a huge problem with a computer crash and loss of everything on it a few days ago, and I lost the whole course. How would I go about getting it again? (yeah, my kind of luck, breakup with the gf and pc wipes out everything in the same week I'm waiting for the third things...lol)


----------



## tlhiv (Aug 8, 2008)

I received days 1-3 and day 5 of Jeff's course, but for some reason I never received day 4.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 13, 2008)

Just read day 1 can't wait for the rest.......,


----------



## tim k (Aug 13, 2008)

I just finished the course.

It was excellent and I learned a lot.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## psisafety (Aug 16, 2008)

This course sounds like a real winner! I would love to get the information.  Somebody tell me how please!


----------



## richtee (Aug 17, 2008)

look in the box on the left side of the main forum page..."Free 5-Day eCourse"


----------



## pantherfan83 (Aug 18, 2008)

I got every day except day 4.


----------



## tommiegunnz (Aug 19, 2008)

Woohoo, just finished day 5!!!!!!


----------



## andgosun (Aug 28, 2008)

I have really enjoyed days 1, 2 and 3, then they quit comming. It has been 10 days since #3 and I am ready for #4 and #5. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Andrew


----------



## white cloud (Aug 28, 2008)

You just hit the plateau lol


----------



## jloftin60 (Aug 31, 2008)

I received day 1 and day 5. What do I need to do to get the other days?

John


----------



## mikedero (Sep 15, 2008)

I am missing day 1 and day 4 please resend 
[email protected]


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

Try here....

http://smoking-meat.com/smoking-basi...e-complete.pdf


----------



## gnubee (Sep 16, 2008)

Hah I was getting them one every 2 days and was getting abit frustrated so I cheated and purchased the downloadable  Mp3 to speed things along. Then I found the link to all five pages in pdf. I feel a little dumb but at least the money goes to Jeff. ( I hope ) He deserves something for all  his efforts on our behalf. I also got his Rub and Barbeque recipe which if I do say so was a good move. I know there are lots of free rubs out there but I felt I should support this fine website in any way I can.


----------



## mrbill65 (Mar 8, 2009)

I could not find the link to sign up for this. my email is [email protected]


----------



## pensacolajim (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## white cloud (Mar 24, 2009)

It's here somewhere............


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 24, 2009)

_*I just finished the coarse and for a newbie like me it was a great help. Thanks for the coarse, it is worth while. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*_


----------



## percivaa (Apr 6, 2009)

Can't seem to register for the course.  Is the links still good/

Andy


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 6, 2009)

_*Try this link. It should get you there.*_

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## fatmcrat (May 2, 2009)

I took the course and it is very informative.  I actually have more of a clue about smoking.  I recommend it to anyone who is clueless.


----------



## smokinup (May 31, 2009)

Is this still being offered, I have signed up for it twice and never received an email.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 31, 2009)

try 1 more time. if it doesnt work ill email you the course. just pm me and let me  know


----------



## steveo (Jun 7, 2009)

linky no worky
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




email me the course pls


----------



## oneshot (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm, I keep getting a message that says.....

Ooooops! This link appears to be broken.

Now what???????


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2009)

Oneshot I sent you a PM with the link to the Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 2, 2009)

Jeff,
May I use your course as a handout for a couple smoking classes I am planning? Just would like to get your permission first. I also hope to get a bunch of new members as a result also.
Thanks,
Dave H.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 19, 2009)

just finished the 5 day course and chock full of great info.....even for a "food vet" like me. thx!
chef rob


----------



## bighoss (Oct 13, 2009)

how may i access this course?  thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2009)

Click the link for the 5 Day Ecourse on the left side of the page. Then sign up.


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Dec 23, 2009)

yes, I would like to learn as much as I can.


----------



## anyctd1 (Jan 13, 2010)

I did not receive the 4th lesson?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 13, 2010)

You should now have it in your PM's


----------



## bigolboysbbq (Feb 28, 2010)

I am interested to see what the e-course has in store thanks for this information. 

Justin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 9, 2010)

For anyone who is interested.. I have completely rewritten the 5 Day eCourse and it is chock full of information on smoking meat.

Chapter 1: Selecting the Meat Properly
Chapter 2: Heat, Fire Building and Smokology
Chapter 3: Improving the Flavor with Rubs, Sauces, Etc.
Chapter 4: Smoking Equipment & Supplies
Chapter 5: The Actual Process & When is it Done?

Email Version: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html (Free)
PDF Version: http://www.smoking-meat.com/ecourse ($3.99)


Please let me know if you find any mistakes, typos, etc. so I can fix them. 

If you have any other problems such as missing days, it won't let you subscribe, etc. Please let me know.


----------



## daddyzaring (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I am on day 3, I like it so far, though I was expecting a little more.  I have been reading the forums quite a bit before I took it, so thus far alot of it isn't new. lol
One question, will there be any videos, if not, why not?  I think some of your video how tos would go good with this.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 29, 2010)

I am glad you like it.. what more are you expecting? I mean from a "basic" ecourse perspective, what would you suggest that I cover to make it better?

I am always interested in feedback.

I have several videos on youtube if you are interested.. mostly videos on smoking specific types of  meat. I will also be doing more of these as well as some general videos this summer. I am keeping these very non-professional. As long as I don't have to pay huge fees for a professional videographer, I can keep it free and I figure that is the best way to go for now.

I have a girl who did my last video on smoking ribs and will be doing all of my future filming and while she is not professional, I think she does a great job.

Here's my channel:

http://www.youtube.com/tulsajeff


----------



## daddyzaring (Mar 29, 2010)

I really probably should have done the ecourse before I emersed myself in the forums so much. lol I guess I have gotten spoiled with all the q-veiws, and your youtube videos.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Okay just finished the 5th day, that is more of what I expected. lol  That was great.  I am kind of new to smoking, I have kind of dabled with it here and there for some time, and I guess I have lucked out with mostly successful smokes (I have always been kind of a natral at cooking), considering my lack of knowledge, and equipment.  I definately feel more confinate about be able to smoke now, thank you.


----------



## bob1961 (May 15, 2010)

is this ecourse still avalible?.........bob
....


----------



## mythmaster (May 15, 2010)

Yes, sir.  Here's the link to subscribe: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## bob1961 (May 15, 2010)

thank you sir  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .............bob

....


----------



## seasoned ash (Jun 2, 2011)

Just signed up for your course and newsletter.


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm game would love to take part of this course


----------



## cbodine (Jul 15, 2011)

I would love to receive the 5 day smoking basics eCourse in .pdf format.  Thanks Craig


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 19, 2011)

I would like to receive the 5 day course as well by email.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is the link to sign up for the Ecourse

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## CheapSmoker (Nov 10, 2011)

I am all signed up!


----------



## wneill20 (Nov 11, 2011)

Signed up and watch the course and it was worth every minute. I was a little disapointed he did not include pellet smokers :{. But the sections on selecting meat and cooking were excellent.

thanks Jeff


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 18, 2011)

Just signed up for the course and can't wait to get started.

Thanks for this, i'm sure it will help.

Shawn


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 23, 2011)

Just received the last email yesterday, lot's of great info for the new guy.

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## ewetho (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for that great e-Course. So many sites could use some version of that. Awesome, concise, informative and much needed way to get a handle on what is going on in many different versions from meats to smokers. That was so helpful and now that my smoker is seasoned up, I can't wait to try it for real. 

I definitely saved it off to my own PDF for future reference. That will be my reference starting point for some time to come.


----------



## mickelvolunteer (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the e-course! So much useful info for beginning smokers like me.  Attempting first smoke this morning...butt and ribs with your rub!

Thanks again

Jeremy


----------



## lsquared (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to put the e-course together!  I'm a rookie and it was full of very useful info for me.  I have also taken the liberty to forwarding the lessons on to a friend for his use.  Thanks again.


----------



## patman (Jan 29, 2012)

I've smoked a few times but only with a gas burner and wood chunks. Can't wait to start getting the emails!


----------



## telman2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just signed up for the course and am waiting for my first issue. I'm a real beginner so this is going to be a god send.


----------



## telman2 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a question about the e-course, I signed up for it a couple of day ago and promptly received day 1 and day 2 then nothing and today I got day 5. The first thing I did was to check my spam folder to make sure day 3 & 4 weren't sent there but it was empty. Who do I have to contact or what do I have to do to have 3 & 4 resent?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 20, 2012)

Telman2 said:


> I have a question about the e-course, I signed up for it a couple of day ago and promptly received day 1 and day 2 then nothing and today I got day 5. The first thing I did was to check my spam folder to make sure day 3 & 4 weren't sent there but it was empty. Who do I have to contact or what do I have to do to have 3 & 4 resent?


I just emailed it to the email address you used to sign up to the site


----------



## telman2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> I just emailed it to the email address you used to sign up to the site



Jerry,

I don't know what happened to the original lessons but I found your email this morning containing them. Thank you very much for taking the time to send them to me I really appreciate it.

Chuck


----------



## xxnopropanexx (Feb 28, 2012)

YES, i defiantly  can use it!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 28, 2012)

I signed up for the lessons a while back but only received three of them.  Don't know what I missed but like to ck myself against the tried and true.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 28, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> I signed up for the lessons a while back but only received three of them.  Don't know what I missed but like to ck myself against the tried and true.




I just sent it to the Email address you used to sign up to the site enjoy


----------



## gene (Mar 1, 2012)

i just subscribed thanks u very much, i look forward to it


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 1, 2012)

I just finished my course and purchased the Rub-n-Sauce recipes to help support the forum. The recipes sound delicious and I appreciate both the effort put into them as well as the 5 day course.

Thank you Jeff :)


----------



## g8adventure (Apr 7, 2012)

YES!


----------



## meathawk (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure if I can still get the tips or not, but if it's not too late, I want in!


----------



## keydet (Apr 14, 2012)

Can I sign-up?!


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 16, 2012)

I did the course last Fall when I first found SMF.  I'm old and don't remember things as well as I used to, so I decided to take it again.  The laptop that I was using months ago has gone belly up; so I went to Jeff's site yesterday (4-15-2012) and clicked through to where I could get a PDF by paying a small fee, which I did using PayPal and got their receipt.  I was expecting to be directed to a page where I could download the PDF or to get an email with a link to the PDF download page.  When nothing happened, I used the Contact form to send a message to Jeff.  I got the PDF the first time I took the course but I don't remember how the process unfolded.

It has been less than 24 hours; so I should probably just cool my jets, but I think I might have done something wrong.   Has anyone else ever experienced this?  How did you get past the problem?


----------



## duckybud (Apr 26, 2012)

Signed up yesterday morning and have not received anything yet.

Buddy


----------



## renojohn (Apr 27, 2012)

yes


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 28, 2012)

For anyone having problems getting the e-course, I suggest you use the Contact function on the web site and let Jeff know.  He told me that the software that is supposed to automatically generate and send the course data fails to function correctly sometimes.  He can, and will fix it for you if it's brought to his attention.

HTH


----------



## waucedah (May 15, 2012)

Well worth the time


----------



## matthew sr (May 28, 2012)

YES.... there's no limits on how to smoke and or grill meats.  Some people like me.. have been grilling outdoors for years and didn't know the simple addition of wood to the charcoal adds so much smoke flavor, and heat.    I myself would love to know how to control the temps better with my charcoal grills.  I use my Webber for little stuff, but won't hessitate to break out the big smoker for larger family affairs.  (But ppl should know they can smoke in a Weber, or almost any cooker, just by adding some good wood.)  Some people get overwhelmed with how to spice and what and when to spice.  They're afraid of doing it wrong.  I'm trying out a new method on ribs today.  Gonna smoke them for 2 hours with a rub, then gonna wrap them up in foil for 2 hours after adding a brown sugar rub.  should be interesting.   

So let me know how the e-course is going, i'd love to read it.  I will almost certainly learn some thing. 

[email protected]


----------



## docrivers1 (May 28, 2012)

Yes I'm very interested in the 5-day eCourse,sign me up! When does it start!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2012)

All you need to do is click on the link below and sign up

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## pipesdaddy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes! I do..


----------



## smokintob (Aug 23, 2012)

I would love to see something like that.


----------



## pipesdaddy (Aug 23, 2012)

YES


----------



## coyotechuck (Aug 25, 2012)

Just signed up and read through Chapter one...yea, bring on Chapter 2


----------



## jkrj (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, please!


----------



## yesssirrr (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, Please..


----------



## atbarr (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## rmaduzia (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, I'd love to participate. I'm a newbie when it comes to smoking. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Rich


----------



## pipesdaddy (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you sharing this information..


----------



## rugby66 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes I would be interested in your E-Course


----------



## magnus (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, the E-Course sounds great and I would like to enroll please.


----------



## ed evans (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, please!!


----------



## pipesdaddy (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes


----------



## boogiebot (Jan 4, 2013)

I would totally be interested.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2013)

For those wanting the Ecourse just follow the link below and sign up for it

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## rico13gt (Jan 5, 2013)

Just read course one. Very helpful on selecting meats. Can't wait for section 2.


----------



## medic 415 (Jan 6, 2013)

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## dodersmokedmeat (Jan 10, 2013)

yes


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes...if you haven't signed up for it yet...Please do!  I learned a lot from it when I joined!  The Rub and Sauce recipes are great too!

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## cyphronix (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## time2qdjay (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes. Thanks!


----------



## smokinggreek (Jan 19, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## tbones (Jan 20, 2013)

I would love to learn more.


----------



## djhintz (Jan 26, 2013)

Yessir


----------



## bjk1086 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes


----------



## polecat customs (Mar 13, 2013)

YES PLEASE


----------



## bluepenguin (Mar 15, 2013)

YES..........Great idea


----------



## 911tacoma (Mar 21, 2013)

hook me up...Great idea


----------



## punkyhunky (Mar 26, 2013)

Most definitely!


----------



## coaldust (Mar 26, 2013)

I would like to take the 5 day eCourse. How do I start it??


----------



## seenred (Mar 26, 2013)

coaldust said:


> I would like to take the 5 day eCourse. How do I start it?? [email protected]


Use this link, and enjoy!

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## megt123 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes


----------



## smokingfrank (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi:

I might be interested. Would the emails include printable format of the course, pics, etc. What is the price.

Frank


----------



## bikercowboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes you please that would be great!


----------



## alienratdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very interested!


----------



## grinder mckoy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm in... Cheers...


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 18, 2013)

SmokingFrank said:


> Hi:
> I might be interested. Would the emails include printable format of the course, pics, etc. What is the price.
> Frank



You can print from your email if you want and the price is FREE!!!




bikercowboy said:


> Yes you please that would be great!






Alienratdog said:


> Very interested!



Here's a link to sign up for Jeff's FREE 5 day E-course:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## grinder mckoy (May 20, 2013)

Am I too late for the course...?


----------



## Dutch (May 20, 2013)

Grinder Mckoy said:


> Am I too late for the course...?


Grinder Mckoy-Nope your not too late-the 5-day Smoking Basics eCourse comes to you in your email, so if you sign up and you don't see your first lesson in a day or two, be sure to check your junk mail folder.

To sign up for the eCourse click on this link: Smoking Basics eCourse


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 21, 2013)

Just signed up, great idea.

Earl


----------



## rigsmoker (May 22, 2013)

I think that would be awesome.


----------



## ironchefkitchen (May 24, 2013)

I am interested in the course.  As much as one thinks they know they can always learn more.

Looking forward to learning what you put togeather,

Thank you


----------



## sapper02002 (May 25, 2013)

Great idea...just signed up!


----------



## steelmagnolia78 (May 25, 2013)

I'd love to sign up!


----------



## brockgran (May 27, 2013)

I Would Like To Sign Up


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

Go to this link and you can sign up!  Good Luck!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

steelmagnolia78 said:


> I'd love to sign up!


Noticed that this is your first post here on SMF.  Welcome!  Would you mind stopping by Roll Call so we can give you a proper SMF welcome?  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (May 27, 2013)

DJHintz said:


> Yessir


Noticed that this is your first few posts here on SMF.  Welcome!  Would you mind stopping by Roll Call so we can give you a proper SMF welcome?  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

Kat


----------



## joerolando2701 (May 28, 2013)

Yes very interested heading to roll call now


----------



## nerd (Jun 2, 2013)

Just signed up, now I'm hungry.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Neal


----------



## f14tomcat5 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## dr o (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## calvin28 (Jun 13, 2013)

Would like to have the chance


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

calvin28 said:


> Would like to have the chance


Noticed that this is your first post here on SMF.  Welcome!  Would you mind stopping by Roll Call so we can give you a proper SMF welcome?  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

You will get a link to sign up for the course then.

Kat


----------



## acidsorm (Jun 25, 2013)

It would be so much more convenient  if that 5 day course had its own thread  somewhere in this forum instead of having  to sign up for it, give email . And then wait a while to get the first part . And get the other parts sent individually , just to get lost in our inbox.


----------



## yoder ay heehoo (Jun 28, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for putting the course together.   I enjoyed reading it and the information has come in handy on my first few cooks.

THANK YOU!


----------



## flapia (Jun 30, 2013)

Definitely! I am new so that would be great.


----------



## kee528 (Jul 2, 2013)

YESSS! How much and what kinds of wood to add for mild, medium, and rich flavor.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 2, 2013)

kee528 said:


> YESSS! How much and what kinds of wood to add for mild, medium, and rich flavor.


Using the search tool at the top of the page.  You can find bunches of stuff.  Here is the SMF source for a Wood Guide for Smoking Foods. 

Kat


----------



## smokin bark (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff, This is good stuff. I’m on Day 2 now and I’ve already read it 3 times. Because of this I’m off to a great start.


----------



## gadsden 1 (Jul 4, 2013)

How do you receive this?  I've tried several times, thought I had it, but it never comes.  Is there a trick?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 4, 2013)

Gadsden 1 said:


> How do you receive this?  I've tried several times, thought I had it, but it never comes.  Is there a trick?


Check your email address you used to sign up to the site and if you don't see an email from me check your spam folder. Hope this takes care of it


----------



## mike65 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes


----------



## sam42830 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in!! Great idea


----------



## lynchbj (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea


----------



## fighting shibas (Jul 16, 2013)

Just signed up for the e-course.  Can't wait to get started learning how to use my smoker.


----------



## rdwhahb (Jul 17, 2013)

Just signed up too!!!!

Can't wait


----------



## lerge15 (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it too late for the course? If not, I would love to get the info!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 19, 2013)

lerge15 said:


> Is it too late for the course? If not, I would love to get the info!!


Nope not too late.  Gave you the link to go and sign up in Roll Call this morning.

Kat


----------



## lerge15 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you Kat, but I'm an idiot when it comes to forums and I can't seem to find where the link is. Also, I have posted in Roll Call. Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 20, 2013)

lerge15 said:


> Thank you Kat, but I'm an idiot when it comes to forums and I can't seem to find where the link is. Also, I have posted in Roll Call. Sorry to be a bother.


Nah...no harm no foul!  SMF is my first ever forum too.  Just takes a bit to learn the ropes and you will be rocking things!

Kat


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's the link  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## smokeemout (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds Good. I could sure use the help.


----------



## bridge guy (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, I have smoked meat before but always could use new ideas and advice.


----------



## wat1000 (Sep 24, 2013)

Falling into the newbie category I would have to say "Yes!" to the eCourse.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

Here is the link for the class.  This and other information is on the very main page of SMF.

Have fun...and you will enjoy the information!

Kat


----------



## tesla70 (Sep 24, 2013)

absolutely!


----------



## jimh64 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am knew to smoking and would love to take the course!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

Here is the link for the class.  This and other information is on the very main page of SMF.

Have fun...and you will enjoy the information!

Kat


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 25, 2013)

I know I'm late to this thread, but I'm sure someone else will come to it someday, too.

For those who don't want to wait for days to get all 5 of the lessons, Jeff makes it available all at once for a small fee.

Go here (as Kat says):  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse and page down a bit.













Get all 5 Lessons at once.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Sep 25, 2013





(Note this is a cut and paste so I blurred out the links.)

Jeff also makes his rub and rib sauce recipes available for download at a very modest price, too.













rub and sauce.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Sep 25, 2013






He only charges $18.95 and you can use PayPal

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-naked-rib-rub-recipe


----------



## pingj626 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## jude20 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds great, thanks for the link...


----------



## sonic98 (May 27, 2014)

I just signed up for it and the newsletter.


----------



## bbqearthquake (Jul 25, 2014)

OUTSTANDING!!

Thank you for taking the time to write all of this up!


----------



## justin m l (Jul 30, 2014)

Signed up and got the first one very quickly.

Thanks


----------



## patg (Sep 21, 2014)

How much does this course cost?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2014)

PatG said:


> How much does this course cost?



Its free to sign up.  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## patg (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## tlgothard (Oct 20, 2014)

Am I able to save for future reference ?


----------



## hawgdaddy1 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes please include me

Thank you 
Hawhdaddy


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2014)

Hawgdaddy1 said:


> Yes please include me
> 
> Thank you
> Hawhdaddy


Sign up here.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## ckaffer85 (Oct 25, 2014)

Very interested!


----------



## ckaffer85 (Oct 25, 2014)

Very interested


----------



## ckaffer85 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes


----------



## just ol pop (Oct 30, 2014)

Just finished reading th ecourse and it as great learned alot i did not know great information. Also I jst bought Jeff's Book and looking forward to reading more. thanks for having this type of web sight for us newbies to use


----------



## casey7272 (Nov 3, 2014)

Is love to read the coarse. Never used a smoker and I want to build one


----------



## willthethrill (Dec 1, 2014)

How can I join?  I have a Smoker Hollow 4 in 1 grill with the firebox at the end and have had if for over two years.  I am afraid to smoke because I have never done it before.


----------



## monows (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks


----------



## aceteamk9 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes this would be a great idea!


----------



## chefbutthead (Jan 16, 2015)

For getting the silver skin off of the bone side, first of all, I make sure the rack is cold so that it is more pliable. I use a butter knife to get the skin started. I peel it enough to get it started and pull it off. The parts that don't come up can be peeled after the main skin has been peeled.


----------



## beardbellysbbq (Jan 26, 2015)

I would love to hear more about this. It's always good to learn more even if somebody already knows it it's always good to relearn it again, heck ya might even learn a new way to do something better than before :)


----------



## smokingman101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes I would be interested


----------



## wesley6366 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## bigchriss04 (Feb 14, 2015)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> ...


----------



## atate (Mar 16, 2015)

yes please do this............ty


----------



## gary s (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool


----------



## krboyd (Mar 24, 2015)

yes


----------



## timberjet (Mar 25, 2015)

thanx jeff


----------



## davidabrown (Mar 29, 2015)

Jeff,

Yes... I have read your book and and the e course would be fun...smoke on!


----------



## slidetuba (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm missing day 4


----------



## docmike (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## esemans55 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

If any of you recent posters see this. This course has been around since 05 and it is still free. It seems that your responding to a very old post. Hahaha....


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 2, 2015)

timberjet said:


> If any of you recent posters see this. This course has been around since 05 and it is still free. It seems that your responding to a very old post. Hahaha....


The problem is that most people don't take the time to read what's sent to them anyway. If they had read their welcome email when they joined the forums, they would have seen the link directing them to sign up for the free course. Just like the people who post the same question over and over again which would simply be answered if they had just hit the search bar.


----------



## tacklebox (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## wojo1034 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes!!


----------



## yvonne (Apr 28, 2015)

So what is the procedure of joining this course?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2015)

Sign up here

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## ilan (May 8, 2015)

Yes, please! Sign me up to the "5-Day Smoking Basics eCourse"


----------



## pc farmer (May 8, 2015)

Ilan said:


> Yes, please! Sign me up to the "5-Day Smoking Basics eCourse"


Sign up here

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## timberjet (May 9, 2015)

Bumping this up for new members. The link is right above this post.


----------



## lvibe (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I subscribed to the course last week however i never received the email.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 8, 2015)

Have you checked your spam folder?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 8, 2015)

lvibe said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I subscribed to the course last week however i never received the email.



sent you an email with the course.


----------



## lvibe (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank bmudd i got it.


----------



## ahas284 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeff, I just finished reading the third entry of your five day course in smoking. I think I've done about everything you talked about before at one time or another. When I do brisket or any large piece of meat, I sop the meat every time I turn it, which in the first four hours is about every 30 minutes. I make a sop out of vegetable oil, onions, Garlic, Margarine, vinegar, beer (Optional), either soy sauce or worchestershire sauce, salt, course ground black pepper, a jalapeno, or serano cut up (Optional), and a piece of lemon. I chop up half a large onion,. I use about a cup of oil but just pour enough in to cover the bottom of the sauce pan at first. Then I heat it and sautee the onions and a couple cloves of garlic in it. Then I add the rest of the oil to the pot, throw in a stick of margarine or butter and let it melt. Then add vinegar and beer, If you don't want beer, just add tap water. Bring it to boil and add the rest of the ingredients. Boil for a couple minutes and keep warm for sopping meat. This not only keeps the meat from drying out, but adds flavor and helps tenderize the meat. Anyway, That's a pretty standard way to baste meat used here in Texas.

What's your thoughts on this? I'm here to learn more. If you or anyone have suggestions to my procedure please let me know and I will try it. This is the way I was taught and I didn't go to a culinary school to learn this. I just winged it, but it seems to work. But I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## cord (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi,

Love the site, I never got my eCourse and would love to take a look at it.

Thanks


----------



## lineape (Sep 23, 2015)

Signed up but never received.


----------



## geoffchef (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Jeff,

I signed up for the course a few days ago and didn't receive anything. Tried it again today - still nothing. Could there be a problem with a Canadian email address?

[email protected]

Thanks,

Geoff


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2015)

Geoffchef said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I signed up for the course a few days ago and didn't receive anything. Tried it again today - still nothing. Could there be a problem with a Canadian email address?
> 
> ...



I just sent it to you


----------



## geoffchef (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks Brian, much appreciated!

Just read through the whole thing and learned a few things that make me more confident in trying out the MES I plan to purchase in the next few days. Even learned a few tips that I think will give me better results with my cheapo sidebox.

Cheers!

Geoff


----------



## 29stones (Jan 12, 2017)

How do I sign up?


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 14, 2017)

For sure!!!


----------



## gobberwart (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd be interested in this too but can't see how to sign up 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gobberwart (Feb 8, 2017)

Never mind, found it. Helps to read all the threads (rookie mistake) 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 18, 2017)

Go get 'em, Charlie:  first duty as Ranger Rick is to get rid of the above gibberish!!


----------



## banditz (Jun 6, 2017)

I am only seeing part 1 in my emails. Can I get the others sent again? Is the a PDF file with all parts?

Thanks, Rich


----------



## johnsmith75 (Jun 8, 2017)

Does this feature work? Looks like a lot of users stuck with problems ;(


----------



## cough2 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've signed up and never received.  Only got 1 email recipe too.


----------



## dalber (Jun 8, 2017)

It was working as of late last month. I received all 5 in my email at around 7:00 am Eastern time.


----------



## cough2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Still no emails or links, something must be going on hope it clears itself soon


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 11, 2017)

cough2
 I'll send you a link in a pm give me a few.


----------



## cough2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Much appreciated


----------



## tduerkey (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi I signed up for the course but never got it as well


----------



## stephen brown (Jul 11, 2017)

I had the same issue - I signed up but never received anything


----------



## bigstone (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks so much for the information.  I received all of the emails and found the information extremely helpful.


----------



## lowandslowtom68 (Jul 14, 2017)

yes I would be interested


----------



## millertime11 (Jul 17, 2017)

I would love to join this if there is still any room!

Thanks


----------



## cwest (Jul 27, 2017)

That would be awesome


----------



## tdub mgw (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes, Totally


----------



## smokemeupscotty (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd like to sign up


----------



## molyneux33 (Sep 13, 2017)

How do I sign up?


----------



## gdwindowpane (Sep 15, 2017)

I signed up but haven't received anything.  Also I think I signed up for the newsletter which said that I would receive the entire course in a single email bust haven't received anything yet.

Thanks!!!

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 15, 2017)

You can sign up for this at http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse  to get it via email. If you want the PDF version you can subscribe to the newsletter and the first email you receive, the welcome email, will contain a link to download the FREE PDF version of the eCourse.

Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 15, 2017)

gdwindowpane said:


> I signed up but haven't received anything.  Also I think I signed up for the newsletter which said that I would receive the entire course in a single email bust haven't received anything yet.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Chris



Chris is you do not receive anything today let me know. Also make sure to check your spam folder if you haven't already. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## loadpin (Oct 8, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes, very much needed


----------



## wyowolf (Oct 10, 2017)

Yes please


----------



## general (Oct 10, 2017)

Jeff 
Is it possible to resend PDF again to me please?
Thanks Kelly


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 10, 2017)

general
 I just sent this to you via email.


----------



## general (Oct 11, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> general
> I just sent this to you via email.


----------



## The8thfold (Oct 18, 2017)

I get a fatel error when clicking on the link...


----------



## The8thfold (Oct 18, 2017)

*Fatal error*: Cannot find a library with slug class.media-extractor. in */home/smokingm/public_html/wp-content/plugins/jetpack/require-lib.php* on line *3*


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2017)

The8thfold said:


> *Fatal error*: Cannot find a library with slug class.media-extractor. in */home/smokingm/public_html/wp-content/plugins/jetpack/require-lib.php* on line *3*


thank you for letting me know.. I will look into this right away.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2017)

The8thfold said:


> I get a fatel error when clicking on the link...


This has been corrected.. let me know if you have further problem with this.


----------



## The8thfold (Oct 18, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> This has been corrected.. let me know if you have further problem with this.


Worked great!  All signed up. Thanks!


----------



## Harleyfixer (Oct 29, 2017)

You bet, That would be fantastic.


----------



## eldelay (Nov 24, 2017)

I am interested in the course!


----------



## Mighty Meat Mike (Nov 27, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


As a "newbee" this would be helpful


----------



## Thestumpman (Nov 28, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Malume bbq Tz (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes


tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJGroulx (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello
I am interested in the course. Is there a place on the site to download it?  Is it just emailed out? Whats the cost?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 29, 2017)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

The eCourse is free and is sent out via email. Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## SmokinNee (Dec 31, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


I sure would!


----------



## Bill McClellan (Dec 31, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Sllowery620 (Jan 1, 2018)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 2, 2018)

tulsajeff said:


> http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse
> 
> The eCourse is free and is sent out via email. Let me know if you need further help with this.




Click on the link in the quote box above to receive the eCourse


----------



## THW (Jan 3, 2018)

This e-course is for newbies so I will say it got to the right place.  That would be me.  I read the first days course titled "Selecting the Meat" today and learned a lot.  One of the things I learned although not having to do with the educational materials was that I may have killed off a fire brain cells in the past 68 years.  :(   It was well written and an easy read but I ended up reading it twice to help learn it instead of just reading it.  I will also save each lesson and keep it in my Smoker library to use when the memory cells next seem to be AWOL.

Thanks Jeff for getting me off to a good, structured start into the world of smoking meats.


----------



## messimark100 (Jan 4, 2018)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking is a very good cause for providing awareness among peoples


----------



## red sled (Jan 4, 2018)

Wow I just noticed this post was made in 2005.  Well since I'm a newbie here of about two weeks, I'm thrilled to have access to this information and conveniently sent to my email.  Thank you Jeff and thank you for a great resource here !


----------



## THW (Jan 5, 2018)

Yes it is an older thread red sled but it is an on-going course available to everyone and I agree it is a big help.  I read lesson 2 yesterday and it being more about maintaining temperatures in a charcoal smoker did not pertain to me too much.  Todays lesson about Adding flavor to what you some with marinades, brines, injections, rubs and sauces was very good and explained a lot.  Not super advanced but just a good basic background for knowing what they are and how to do each if you want to.  It was a big help for me.


----------



## MSgt P (Jan 6, 2018)

tulsajeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes, for sure and most appreciated.


----------



## Meats4Life.com/gprophet (Jan 6, 2018)

I am interested how do I sighn up?


----------



## THW (Jan 6, 2018)

Meats4Life.com/gprophet said:


> I am interested how do I sighn up?



There are probably several ways to find it but,,,go to post #350 above by tulsajeff and click on the address (top line)

Then it is simple with just two things they need to send them to you daily for 5 days.


----------



## Seth Sheeder (Jan 7, 2018)

I know this forum is pretty old but I’d like the 5 day course if it is still available.


----------



## THW (Jan 7, 2018)

Seth, the link in in this thread, just go to my post #362, just above yours and follow the instructions.  The top line of post #350 is the link to the course request page.  Fill the information in for the two blanks and the course will come in your email each day for 5 days.

Very informal, informative well worth the time to read it over.  I saved each lesson and will print it out for future reference.

Good luck


----------



## Seth Sheeder (Jan 8, 2018)

THW said:


> Seth, the link in in this thread, just go to my post #362, just above yours and follow the instructions.  The top line of post #350 is the link to the course request page.  Fill the information in for the two blanks and the course will come in your email each day for 5 days.
> 
> Very informal, informative well worth the time to read it over.  I saved each lesson and will print it out for future reference.
> 
> Good luck


Ok thank you


----------



## YARNOVERMOM (Jan 30, 2018)

Would this be free?


----------



## THW (Jan 30, 2018)

YARNOVERMOM said:


> Would this be free?



Yes, this is a free course.  It is offered to any forum member.  Just go to post #350 as the numbers are indicated on the upper right corner of each post.  At #350, click on the top line of the post which is the link for signing up.  At that site there are two very simple questions to answer.  When signed up, you will get an email sent directly to you each day for 5 days.  Very good info and well worth taking the time to read.  I saved each days lesson and will print it out for future use.  

Again, you are not obligating yourself to do anything.  But are getting 5 good lessons on the basics of smoking meats.

Good luck


----------



## NorCalMedic (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you for creating this course and sharing your wisdom with the noobie cooks like me amongst you all.  I would love to take the course as well if this is still an option.  SIgned up already thanks!


----------



## Geebs (Mar 18, 2018)

I enjoyed the readings in the ecourse and appreciate you doing this Jeff. Highly recommend new members to sign up for this!


----------



## AustinMc (Mar 28, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes please.... sign me up


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 30, 2018)

AustinMc
 go to the following link and input your name and email address in the form at the top of the page. The system will begin sending you the eCourse at a rate of one chapter per day: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## Hank R (Mar 30, 2018)

I have signed up for the 5 day lessons and received my first one and found it to be a good read about meats. Looking forward to the rest.

Thanks Tulsa Jeff for getting us new ones a starting point

Hank R


----------



## Hank R (Apr 3, 2018)

Just finished my course and have saved it so I can refer back to it. Thanks again Tulsa Jeff, I owe you a cool one...


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 4, 2018)

Day 1 was GREAT! I've read it a few times, will definitely use it when selecting meats! This is good basic info I had never known!


----------



## Locomotive Breath (Apr 9, 2018)

Just got it all - what an informative series! Many thanks!


----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes sir, count me in, I am new at this but love cooking out door and trying new receipts, my first 3 smoke were out of this world and even got 2 thumbs up from our grandson.​


----------



## Jim Fitzgerald (Apr 22, 2018)

I saved the smoking course emails to my computer, read them of course and I learned a lot from them. definitely be using the tips and them as a reference guide from here on out! Thanks for the teaching, Tulsa Jeff! I even subscribed to your weekly emails!


----------



## Big Smooth BBQ (May 10, 2018)

Signed up and a big thank you.


----------



## RobisCluless (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you so very much. Signed up today.


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 12, 2018)

I just signed up. Thank you sir!!


----------



## Bones816 (Jun 18, 2018)

How do I sign up?  I sent a pm to Jeff a few days ago...


----------



## Boatdude (Jun 18, 2018)

I would be interested, as well.

Boat


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2018)

Bones816 said:


> How do I sign up?  I sent a pm to Jeff a few days ago...



I am not showing a PM from you.. not sure what happened there. 

To sign up for the free Smoking Basics eCourse, go to https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse and simply insert your email address in the form. If you don't see the first chapter within just a few minutes, check your spam/junk folder to make sure it is not blocking our emails.

Enjoy!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2018)

Boatdude said:


> I would be interested, as well.
> 
> Boat



You can sign up for this free resource at https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## Bones816 (Jun 18, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am not showing a PM from you.. not sure what happened there.
> 
> To sign up for the free Smoking Basics eCourse, go to https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse and simply insert your email address in the form. If you don't see the first chapter within just a few minutes, check your spam/junk folder to make sure it is not blocking our emails.
> 
> Enjoy!


I go it!  Thank you.


----------



## Matto2494 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey,

Struggling to get to your web page dude.
can you send me it directly?


----------



## bx3m (Jul 2, 2018)

Signed up, got the first class already! Thank you Jeff! You are a great man!


----------



## LuvsBBQ (Jul 17, 2018)

I would love to partake of the e course I am sure there is plenty for us all to learn I am still making myself a new smoker / smoke house so I can both hot and cold smoke I have been smoking my meats n fish for many years yet I know there is much for us all to learn


----------



## LuvsBBQ (Jul 30, 2018)

I would gladly participate


----------



## joetee (Jul 31, 2018)

Id like to check out this course.
[email protected]


----------



## dan the mano (Jul 31, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


aawwee yea please


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 31, 2018)

This is an old thread from years ago.. the course was written and has been updated multiple times since then and is available for free at https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## duckybud (Aug 1, 2018)

I have tried for 2 days and keeps saying there is a problem with my request, admin has been notified.  what is the deal.   [email protected]


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 1, 2018)

duckybud said:


> I have tried for 2 days and keeps saying there is a problem with my request, admin has been notified.  what is the deal.   [email protected]



The system is showing that you subscribed to this way back in 2012.. I went into your account and restarted it for you. If you need further help with this, let me know.


----------



## LuvsBBQ (Aug 1, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> The system is showing that you subscribed to this way back in 2012.. I went into your account and restarted it for you. If you need further help with this, let me know.


  I have been having issues as well hopefully things come together I have only tried a couple 3 times go partake of the class


----------



## duckybud (Aug 3, 2018)

got it thank you


----------



## RNMike (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## StClair72 (Nov 17, 2018)

I tried to sign up for the ecourse and it says there was an error. I've tried several times over the last few days and it always says the same thing. Is the course still available?


----------



## Catfish61x (Dec 15, 2018)

I also get ...  there is a problem with my request, admin has been notified when i tried to sign up. 
I used joesgarage17066 at gmail dot com


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2018)

I was also signed up, have not received anything in the course. I did receive a recipe recently.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 19, 2018)

Catfish61x said:


> I also get ...  there is a problem with my request, admin has been notified when i tried to sign up.
> I used joesgarage17066 at gmail dot com



I am showing that these are now being sent and received and wanted to follow up to make sure. Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 19, 2018)

I also found a problem with the form at https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse so if anyone is looking to subscribe to the eCourse, it should be working now.

If you still have issues, let me know your email address in a private message and I will attempt to add you in manually.


----------



## 2TrakMind (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks so much for putting the work in to this! I am relatively new to smoking, and look forward to learning!


----------



## Pyraxiate (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for your time and hard work putting this e-course together. Looking forward to reading and learning


----------



## Datsom (Mar 23, 2019)

Yes please!


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes please! And thanks for putting in so much work into this! Cheers


----------



## loadpin (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes, count me in.


----------



## Sue zomar (Apr 25, 2019)

Please.


----------



## kissrules73 (Jun 13, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes please


----------



## Chismokr (Jun 30, 2019)

yes please


----------



## mushroomboots (Aug 9, 2019)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely. I am also wondering, as I've now noticed that these forums have so many wonderful topics and areas, where I should look for basic answers (i.e. what is the purpose of a pellicle and is it always necessary, etc.).
I don't want to be wasting the time of people who have smoked for years and know these things like the back of their hands, but would greatly appreciate being able to just throw out a few questions and get answers. I realize I could just google it but trust this site much more.Thanks so much.


----------



## albin (Sep 12, 2019)

Is the offer in Post #410 still good?  I signed up a week or so ago; no e-mails yet.....?


----------



## Tonybigeyes (Oct 6, 2019)

How do I sign up for this course ?


----------



## Ozynorts (Nov 3, 2019)

Yes interested


----------



## Siidman (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m interested as well. I saw there is a pdf about getting started. Anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 13, 2020)

Siidman said:


> I’m interested as well. I saw there is a pdf about getting started. Anyone know where I can find this?


Check out the link in post #12, or in post #401.  You should be able to sign up to receive the info via email.


----------



## Siidman (Jan 13, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Check out the link in post #12, or in post #401.  You should be able to sign up to receive the info via email.


Thank you


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes, I would love to be involved in this.


----------



## AnotherSmokerNewb (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi!! I realize I'm totally late to the party but would love to be involved in this as well...I Just inherited a Masterbuilt 20070215 from a friend who upgraded to the Gravity 560, and joined the forum within the last hour.  The only thing I know about smoking meat is that I want to learn more about it and get better.

PS...LATE EDIT....I signed up for the course, and I have to say that Jeff puts a lot of great information into this course.  I just ordered his rubs and sauces and am totally looking forward to learning and becoming a better meat smoker.


----------



## n3cw4rr10r (Apr 24, 2020)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes Please


----------



## JustinLoos (May 30, 2020)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## therealnoobster (Jun 15, 2020)

New to this so yes, please.


----------



## Michel1970 (Jun 17, 2020)

Please educate me, oh masters of the glorious smoke


----------



## New2Cue (Mar 28, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

N
 New2Cue









						Quick Start Guide: 5 Secrets to Smoking Meat Success - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

5 secrets to smoking meat success will teach you how to select the meat, fire management, what equipment you will need, and a whole lot more!




					www.Smoking-Meat.com




Hit this link. It has the signup for the email course. Lots of good info for the new cooks and the old heads too.
Jim


----------



## Bige619 (Apr 18, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## IVB (Apr 23, 2021)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


yes. would it be helpful to someoen trying to start up a small scale smoked meats business


----------



## mushroomboots (Jul 3, 2022)

Did this course ever come to fruition?  I've been curious and wanting it to for a long time now.  Thanks!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 3, 2022)

mushroomboots said:


> Did this course ever come to fruition?  I've been curious and wanting it to for a long time now.  Thanks!


Look at post # 425 and click on that link.

Ryan


----------



## Deezel13 (Aug 8, 2022)

Thanks Jeff!!! Day 1 completed!


----------



## Deeez (Aug 21, 2022)

JustinLoos said:


> Yes!


Yes


----------



## SotoGu (Oct 11, 2022)

TulsaJeff said:


> I am looking at writing an eCourse on the basics of smoking.. this would be geared mainly toward newbies and would cover such topics as meat selection, building a good fire, maintaining consistent temps, etc.
> 
> This would be an email course that would come directly to your inbox in 5 installments and for 5 consecutive days after signing up.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!


----------

